# Framerate von 12 fps zu 25 fps in AE



## jackassol (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Footage das in 25 fps gedreht wurde und in eine AE-Komposition gesteckt.
Da ich einen "Stop-Motion-Look" erreichen wollte, habe ich die Framerate der Komposition auf 10 fps gestellt.

Nun braucht der Kunde den Film aber in 25 fps (Look soll dabei erhalten bleiben)
Wie gehe ich denn vor damit der Look erhalten bleibt?

Beste Grüße


----------



## chmee (25. Oktober 2014)

weitere Komp erstellen mit 25fps, da die ursprüngliche Komp hineinziehen?


----------

